# Quiz -- How Many Animals Live In Your House.



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

So how many? I will give you my answer after I here from several of you! -- Tex


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a dog and cat, so 2, hold on including my wife then 3, just kidding LOL


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a brother if that counts? haha


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

EDIT: One dog and one cat.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

2 cats, 1 with split personality so 3 plus the missus, also with split personality thats 5..









sorry Tex, I have 2 cats









my mum used to have 3 cats a dog and my tarantula


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

A tarantula?







Thats Awesome!

Cheers Luke


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

4 Kids and 2 goldfish


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

harson said:


> 4 Kids and 2 goldfish


good luck my friend!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

1 Dog (Bichon), and 1 cat. Great little critters.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

OK enough post! Here is my answer! Do you really Know?







Tex


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Apartment...or there would be more...I have a cat, and a little brother. Okay, a brother, not little, 6'3" @ 300.....................So just one.
=^..^=
Meow

Cold nose I suppose.


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Just one small dog....a yipper...


----------



## BIG PAPA (Nov 15, 2011)

Big Papa's girls.......Mia & Maggie....spoiled freakin' rotten


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

just got rid of the ex, so its just my animal self................1


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Two dogs. A mutt and a Boston.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Several spiders, thousands of dust mites, 2 flies (they got in yesterday when the door opened), a mosquito and a canker worm. Sad to say the flies, worm and mosquito came to messy endings.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, three that are pets. Two dogs and one cat. Hopefully no others!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

How about 1000 or more! -- Tex


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Tex-Shooter said:


> How about 1000 or more! -- Tex


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaa??


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Just the one dog here, will post a pic of her when I can.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

1000 ? you have an indoor ant farm ?


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

The fact is even a clean house has thousands of dust mites.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I wouldn't include insects in a count of animals. I guess you could, though.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Ah!







-- Tex


----------



## Ryan Wigglesworth (Sep 10, 2011)

9 not counting fish or spiders or other insects, but including reptiles.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

2 dogs not including myself. If so, 3


----------

